# My Buddy (yes his name)



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

Little story: I bought him for my girlfriend when we thought she was hired on full time at her job. Since her mom told her she could get a small dog. Well going to the pet store just to have something to do she fell in love with him. Two kids had him in the floor as soon as my wife (then girlfriend) walked around the corner he turned and ran. She played with him and petted him for an hour and a half. When we left he whimpered and whined. She went back the next day and wasnt paying attention to anyone until he saw her and he jumped in the changed and was barking until she came to him.

The mother that had the two kids was back in the store saying she almost has her husband talked into it and he would get off work at 5pm and see him and probably get him. Well it being 3pm I how to do something so I bought him. Well my mother in law wouldnt let me wife keep him with her so I kept him. She gets sad because he mom was real strict (like overly, overly strict) so she didnt get to see him that much and missed a big part of his puppy stage. He is healthy and finally starting to calm down some.

Enough yapping time for the pics.

A couple of weeks after we got him










































Couple from about 8 months or so ago


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Cute pup!!

Is that a Basset-Beagle mix? Looks like a good rabbit dog.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

He's a good lookin fella! Does he hunt?


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

No full blooded basset. He would chase stuff if I let him but I dont think he would hunt. I think he would have so much fun he wouldnt want to come back


----------



## SGTRick1775 (May 7, 2008)

Good lookin dog there! He howl a lot yet?


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

He howls at sirens. He whimpers alittle when he wants attention. But he barks like crazy. Overall, he is a great dog.


----------

